# Some thing smells in our bee yards.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

With the beautiful weather we have been having this week the girls are really having a good time bringing in the remaining golden rod so it smells in the front and back yards. 
I've been in the woods cutting dead Ash trees that are in a low area spliting it up and hauling it out of the area. There are a lot of Asters there so when I take a break I get to watch the hord of girls working them. The've of course investagated the saw dust too.

Cutting spliting wood and hauling it to the house does work up a little sweat but not like in July.
Yesterday I placed capping wax in the solar melter. I walked by it at 2:00 PM and it was nearly all melted down. First time I have ever been able to melt wax in the solar melter in Oct..

I told a friend yesterday if I didn't like snow so much This weather could stay for ever.


My first of the season recorded snow fall in Michigan was Oct. 7th 1975.

 Al


----------



## scrapiron (Jul 23, 2011)

We went 2 and a half months with no rain here. The Tropical Storm last month finally brought us 4 inches. Goldenrod is in full swing. Yesterday was the first day I smelled that musty "gym socks" smell everyone describes. In the past 2 weeks, I could detect a change in smells. However it hasnt been unpleasant until yesterday. JP said it is very good honey once it is capped.... But as is, I wouldnt even think about putting something in my mouth that smells like that!


----------



## sevenmmm (Mar 1, 2011)

I haven't had that bad socks smell yet. Smells like bread baking when they are fanning the nectar.


----------



## HeelSpur (May 7, 2011)

Got a curious question. I have 2 water bowls in my side yard for my 4 legged friends and here lately the blue water bowl has been taken over by honey bee's. Why do the bee's only go to the blue bowl and not the red bowl? Dumb question but I am curious, thanks.


----------



## HeelSpur (May 7, 2011)

Thats odd, I started a new thread and my question ended up here. Geez.


----------



## scrapiron (Jul 23, 2011)

HeelSpur, I have a outdoor water garden and noticed the same type behavior. The rim is about 10 feet around, and the bees always drink from the exact same area. It is beside a Hosta plant, and I have never seen them in any other area of the pond. I guess that is just their "spot"!


----------



## HeelSpur (May 7, 2011)

Yup, these bee's only use the left side of the blue bowl and havn't seen a single one on the red bowl.


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

That is funny, for some reason ours smells like wild onions. Not sure why, way to early for them.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Honey bees can not see red. They probably do smell the the water but can't see where to land to get to it. They can see blue so they go there for the water.

I know, I know they go to red flowers. Red flowers have a urtla voilet light much like the night time air port run way lights that draws them to the red flowers.
COOL CRITTERS!!!!!!!


 Al


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

I learn something new every day!! I wound never have known or even guessed that bees couldn't see red!! Cool.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

alleyyooper said:


> Honey bees can not see red.


Then why are bee suits white? There we could be dressed up in red, and be virtually invisible to them - they could see their house being taken apart, but couldn't see us doing it! I know, I know, they still smell our carbon dioxide as we breath out.


----------



## HeelSpur (May 7, 2011)

Heres a pic of them, by time I grabbed my camera 4 or 5 flew off.


----------



## stormwalker (Oct 27, 2004)

Way cool!
Good luck to all you keepers of bees in the long winter months!!!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Good reading for just about any one. Great for those thinking and those who are just starting.
http://www.fcps.edu/islandcreekes/ecology/honey_bee.htm

Place some stones or rocks in the dishes to get the bees a safe spot to land for the water.










Our suits are not white nor is many of our hive bodies.



























 Al


----------



## stormwalker (Oct 27, 2004)

I think I'm going to go have a cup of tea and a piece of toast with honey!
Then I'll look at that link!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Honey is made for tea too.

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

There's not a lot that honey does not go with ..


----------



## stormwalker (Oct 27, 2004)

alleyyooper said:


> Honey is made for tea too.
> 
> Al


Well,of course! What else would you put in tea?!?!?!


----------

